
University yoga class canceled because of ‘oppression, cultural genocide’ - 001sky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/11/23/university-yoga-class-canceled-because-of-oppression-cultural-genocide/\
======
unimpressive
Link is broken, remove the backslash at the end to fix it:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/11/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/11/23/university-yoga-class-canceled-because-of-oppression-
cultural-genocide/)

~~~
DrScump
^ he means forward slash. Dang DOS newbies... ;)

Yes... ironic to get a -404 given the title referring to cancellation

------
glandium
_The higher-ups at the student federation got involved, finally we got an
e-mail routed through the student federation basically saying they couldn’t
get a French name and nobody wants to do it, so we’re going to cancel it for
now._

This, to me, is the best part of the story. She had a workaround using a
different name because she didn't really care about "yoga", and that didn't
work out either because of the "everything needs a French name" rule.

------
kafkaesq
Every day that passes, real life becomes more and more like something out of
The Onion.

